# كتاب متميز جداً (أرشادات في تصميم وتشغيل وصيانة محطات معالجة المياه العادمة )



## Badran Mohammed (14 أغسطس 2014)

كتاب متميز بالعرض والمحتوى مدعم بالصور ذات الجودة العالية والكتاب بعنوان:
(أرشادات في تصميم وتشغيل وصيانة محطات معالجة المياه العادمة)/الكتاب مقدم باللغة العربية وتم رفعه على الرابط ادناه:
http://www.4shared.com/office/nZj84mWdce/Design_Guidance.html


----------



## ماهر عطية (14 أغسطس 2014)

فعلا كتاب متميز تسلم ايديك يا باشا.


----------



## رشا فاست (14 يونيو 2015)

جميل جدا هل يوجد خطوات تفصيليه لعمل تصاميم المحطات الr.o بكل مكوناتها ارجو الافاده


----------



## md beida (18 يونيو 2015)

شكرا ياهندسه الغريب في الامر اني اليوم على طول وانا ابحث خارج المنتدى عن كتب وابحاث في الموضوع 
شكرا وهل من مزيد يارفيق


----------



## rabea18771 (27 يونيو 2015)

مشكور اخر الكريم على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## منصور اشرف (27 يونيو 2015)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الكتاب بارك الله فيك مزيد من التالقات


----------

